# Three day eventing for driving?



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I have heard about them but I don't know anything about them. Sorry, I am no help! I think maybe CheyAut does them.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I assume you're talking about Combined Driving, and it's a BLAST!!!!!!!  A good site to learn about it, even though it's geared toward minis, is index


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks! That looks like soooo much fun!


----------

